# Am I daft to return a sack of dog food with a hole in the side?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Not my week right now 

Company delivered 4 x 15kgs of the wrong food on Saturday today. Rang up Monday morning and Tuesday morning I had my 4 x 15kgs of the right food.

Dogs kept sniffing and licking at the top bag, and its got a hole in it. Its not massive, about an inch and a bit. The dogs haven't done it Milo wouldn't know how and Rupert wouldn't do it so tidily he would have shredded the whole thing. Plus I've been sat in the front room all afternoon and the food is just outside the door so I would have seen/heard if they were messing with it.

Do you think its stupid to contact them about it or should I just use the bag with the hole in? Part of me thinks I didn't order one with a hole in and I don't know how long the hole has been there, but another part thinks maybe I'm just being stupid and should just use it.

What do you think, should I contact them about it or not? They were really good about messing up the order before and haven't yet picked up the 4 x 15kgs of wrong food yet.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think you are daft at all, I would return it too.

You don't know what might have caused it, worst scenario, a rat or mouse might have got in there, yuck!

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

i would just use it


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd return it - if a rat has been at it - you could end up with a poorly pet.

Don't risk it.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> I'd return it - if a rat has been at it - you could end up with a poorly pet.
> 
> Don't risk it.


That is what I was thinking too ...

I wouldn't eat from an opened packet of biscuits I bought so certainly wouldn't like my dogs to eat from an opened bag of dog food


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Return it, I would. You can't be too careful.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> i would just use it


so would i


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> so would i


And me..unless it showed signs of little teeth gnawing.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thing is I can't think the bag would just 'split' if you know what I mean??

Its a plastic type sack of dog food which is then wrapped several times in this strong cling film type stuff, so its packaged up very securely as it takes an age to get into it which makes me think its not like its 'burst' on one side or something?

I have to say though they used to double wrap it and its only singly wrapped in the film, seems easier to 'get at' and make a hole but I'm still not sure if it looks like a burst hole? I tore off the front of the cellophane type stuff to check the label and see if it was the right food, but the side with the hole is completely untouched.

It looks like this:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Ultimately it's up to you what action you take, but as I said I wouldn't eat out of a packet of biscuits or cereal that had a tear in 

Chances are the dogs will be fine if they eat this food, but if not, you'll regret feeding it, especially as you had your doubts ...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Ultimately it's up to you what action you take, but as I said I wouldn't eat out of a packet of biscuits or cereal that had a tear in
> 
> Chances are the dogs will be fine if they eat this food, but if not, you'll regret feeding it, especially as you had your doubts ...


Yeah I know what you mean..! When you said about biscuits I thought  as that is very true.

Do you think the hole looks like just a tear or maybe like it got nibbled?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

It looks like a tear to me, but who knows, if there had been rats or mice in there, I think you might find droppings among the food? But not sure.

I'll be honest, I am *fanatical* about my dogs and anyone who knows me, knows I would not feed from that sack 

But at end of day, you might feel it is okay to do so and chances are dogs will be fine! But I'd send it back  

Toss a coin


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I would use it. I have bought reduced bags of AG in the past because they have had rips that were taped up x


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Fork lift truck! thats what it looks like to me! These poor guys hauling these bags about can get a bit rough! Personally I would not bother! Not saying I would not tell the company! I would maybe email them and say that one of the bags was split but I certainly would not return it!
But thats just me!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Fork lift truck! thats what it looks like to me! These poor guys hauling these bags about can get a bit rough! Personally I would not bother! Not saying I would not tell the company! I would maybe email them and say that one of the bags was split but I certainly would not return it!
> But thats just me!


completely agree with that. def looks like a fork lift puncture or similar. bags get torn all the time.

id use it, but its up to you.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ducky said:


> completely agree with that. def looks like a fork lift puncture or similar. bags get torn all the time.
> 
> id use it, but its up to you.


That makes me feel better 

I will ring them and tell them as need to check when they are picking the others up anyway, and because the packaging is different to last time maybe if it keeps happening they will change it back to the old style one.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

poohdog said:


> And me..unless it showed signs of little teeth gnawing.





DoubleTrouble said:


> Fork lift truck! thats what it looks like to me! These poor guys hauling these bags about can get a bit rough! Personally I would not bother! Not saying I would not tell the company! I would maybe email them and say that one of the bags was split but I certainly would not return it!
> But thats just me!


Full agree with the above, I would use it


----------

